# 2005-2006 Deer Hunting Proposals



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

here you go, these are the proposed rules for next deer hunting season.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/news/feb05/0210deerlimit.htm


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

we were talking about how we'd probally get shafted AGAIN for Muzzleloding, looks to be true.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

adding 8 counties to the three deer limit. They must be pretty optimistic about the deer population again. I also wish the muzzleloading season was longer, but with record kills every year, the muzzle season to them looks like it is doing fine.


----------



## deer-slayer (Dec 20, 2004)

I am a deer hunter and i hunt in these counties the state is letting kill three deer in.Yes i would like to kill more deer but i am a resonsible deer hunter and i know there is not enough deer to harvest that large number.To me the state is making or creating the beginning of the end of deer hunting.That is my opinion to what the state is allowing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

I see that they have added highland county along with several other s/w ohio counties to the 3 deer limit.  I can tell you now that this is a mistake in my opionion and I will voice my opionions about it freely. Could someone please tell me who I could write to speak my feelings about this subject? 

This is very disturbing for me to see yet its not surprizing at all. Although it may not be much, I will do what I can to try to prevent this from happening.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's all right there.



> Open houses will be held on March 6 in each of the states five wildlife districts. These forums will provide public opportunities to view and discuss proposed hunting and trapping regulations with state wildlife officials. Directions to the meetings can be obtained by calling 1-800-WILDLIFE or on the Internet at ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Publicmeetings/councilmeetings_05.htm


Anybody concerned should attend the meeting in their area.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Being that Highland county has the largest number harvested of any counties in the southwest I can see their logic strictly from a numbers standpoint. Just a suggestion for you Traphunter. You may want to try to get some good answers and support for your case before going to the meeting. I think they will tend to take someone more serious if they look like they have done some homework. I would try to understand what makes the Highland county numbers so much higher than other adjoining counties. You know there argument is going to go back to the numbers so you are going to need something to dispute them.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks M. Magis for pointing that part out to me. When I read the proposal I guess I was so frustrated I skipped that part.

bkr, I know I will need a strong argument and most likely it will not change anything but I would feel guilty if I didnt try. 

Thanks again guys for your help, its appreciated.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Traphunter you are one negative dude. Cheer up, life is to short to always be negative.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont think hes negative, just passionatre about what he loves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

> Traphunter you are one negative dude. Cheer up, life is to short to always be negative.


It may seem that way at times but I just try to be relealistic. Im trying to think about the future instead of just now. 

H20 is right, im just a concerned hunter trying to protect what I love.

Sorry if I came off the wrong way to you.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Traphunter you can only go by your own experiences so if you say 3 is too much then have at it and let them know... Sitting on your hands won't solve anything and if they can explain to you their reasons then you may conclude 3 deer is the way to go... Many times the farmers bureau will claim there are too many deer and that goes into the equation too... Remember postal workers, delivery route drivers and many others report deer they see it all adds up...
I also wish M/L would at least give everyone a chance to get out... Mine is getting dusty and everytime I save a tag I can't go


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

I think alot of it has to do with insurance companies also. Like they are controlling our deer herd. If they listened to the actual hunters that get out there and actually experience the deer herd (or lack of) for themselves they would have a better understanding of what it is actually like. I think many that hunt in s/w ohio for deer would agree with me that 3 is to many. 

Keep in mind this is just my opionion you guys dont have to agree with me.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not going to get into this too far again, but some people just don't get it. First off, the insurance companies have nothing to do with it. That's one of them conspiracy theories that people like to spread, like the state dropping rattle snakes to control the turkey population. It just doesn't even make sense. The insurance companies MAKE more money because of the deer. They raise the premiums for everyone to cover for deer damage, and only a small percentage actually ever need it. And I promise, the folks making the regulations are out there WAY more than any weekend hunter. It's their job. These people aren't sitting behind a desk just throwing out numbers. If you disagree with them, that's fine. Go tell them. But, you better have your ducks in a row. They have ACTUALL numbers to back up their plan.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis,

So did the state really stock rattlesnakes? I know they are protected. Tell me more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

H20 Mellon, No the state did not stock rattlesnakes, thats a rumer that has been going around for some time.

M.Magis, Im done argueing with you about this. Its obvious we both have different veiws on the deer population. Please dont try to start somthing with every post I make.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been reading Traps post for a number of years...I consider him one of the finest sportsman I know..He really cares about the game we hunt, and the fish we fish for.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Just to lighten things up a bit..I will in all honesty say that Bryan Mellon, poses no threat at all, on our fish and game population


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks alot for your comment, it really does mean alot.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> poses no threat at all, on our fish and game population


Hey Jack I resemble that remark


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I tell ya Jack, thats about right. Good ole Dip is ribbing me in the Marketplace section under Fish4Fun's Abu Eon post!

No respect, I tell , no respect!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I will go there now and join in the fun!. I checked it out the thread is gone?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> So did the state really stock rattlesnakes?


No, it's one of those silly rumors that get started. There's quite a few out there. Traphunter, I'm certainly not trying to start an argument, but when you post rumors about the DNR that are absolutely false, I'll be sure to point them out. It has nothing to do with our opinion of the deer population. Honestly, someones opinion doesn't concern me, especially when we are in totally different areas. But, accusing the DNR of being out of touch and being influenced by big corporations is not something I'll let go unchallenged. It would be a shame if others actually started to believe that, just as it's a shame that you have to be so negative as to believe it. They're doing the very best they can, and have produced one of the healthiest deer herds in the country, which most of us can see. It's a thankless job and they deserve better than someone questioning their motives.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Many, many hunters and fisherman don't have the first clue about what the DOW does or how they are structured or funded or arrive at seasons or bag limits, not a clue.

As an example lets talk about the Primitive weapons season dates. It always starts on the 27th give or take a day and runs for 4 days. This schedule has been maintained since it was moved years ago from early January at the request of hunters. That's right the reason the dates are what they are every year is because a survey of hunters that asked when they wanted the season, clearly, and by a large margin, asked for it to be between the Christmas and New Years Holidays. The date does not change. It starts after Christmas by a couple of days and before New Years by a couple of days so as not to interfer with families during the holidays. If you look, the dates stay the same but the days of the week change by one each year. 2005 will be a Tuesday - Friday, 2006 will be a Wednesday-Saturday, 2007 will be Thursday-Sunday, get it.

There is no problem with questioning the DOW about anything. We may not agree with every decision they make, but I assure you that they have lots of valid reasons for every decision that they make, but many sportsmen don't have a clue about that and jump to unfounded, unsupported, and untrue assumptions.

Kim


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I must say I am very happy with the decision to raise the limit in Clermont county to 3 deer. I just wish they would expand the urban zones to cover the farm I hunt in Warren county  .

I saw more deer than ever this year in Warren, Clermont and Pike counties. The numbers are definitely on the rise in the areas I hunt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

I do know that the dnr does do a good job on alot of the things they do.

I just thought I would voice my opionion on this topic which is backed with my knowledge of the deer population in MY area and is shared with many other sportsman. I again hope I didnt seriously offend anyone.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

no worries trap.. I enjoy an good jawing now and then... Post away...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Trap,

Absolutely not, you didn't offend anyone that I can see. 

My only point was that many make statements or express opinions about the DOW that are offered as matters of fact, and yet have little or no fact associated with them. There always seems to be much more emotion than fact in many statements directed towards the DOW.

My message was no different than many others here, do some research and find the facts before you start thinking you know why the DOW enacts a certain rule or season. I assure you the DOW has plenty of research and statistical data to support their positions.

Nothing wrong with having a differing position, but there should be some factual basis for any position or it quickly loses its validity. You are not going convince many people to your position if you can't defend it with facts.

I admit that I get a little touchy when I read comments made blindly about the DOW with no factual basis behind the statements, like the MZ season dates. The REAL information is available for anybody willing to take the time to find it.

I encourage you to go to your local wildlife hearings and express your views.

Kim


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

I do have many facts to back up my opinions, and I do plan on attending the hearing.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I hate to be the anti guy here, but just becasue the DOW puts research into ML seadon dates and the such doesnt mean I have to like their finding. I refuse to believe that the majorty of hunter polled thought that a Mon-Thu ML season was best. You can tell me there is proof, but unless I was the person polling or making the call I will not beleive it. I refuse to think a working man or woman would want the ML season to begin then, espically when most probally just took a few days off in early Dec for gun season. I for one have not been asked or polled about my opinon on deer hunting dates in the last 12 years. I'd like to know who is being polled or whos opinons are being asked.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a copy of my email: (It's short & to the point)


[email protected]
Primitive Weapon Season(s)

Hello. I am trying to find out what steps are made into deciding the primitive weapon seasons. I find it hard to beleive that working men & women would request it to be on the dates it has been on recently. For instance a Mon-Thur season, etc..... I'm not looking to pick a fight I'd just like to be able to make my opinon on the dates heard or would like to know how the decisions are made.

Thanks

Bryan Mellon


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Your right, I doubt the majority said they wanted it Mon-Thur. What they DID say was that they would like it to start right after Christmas, so they could hunt during vacation. As Lundy mentioned, it won't always be all weekdays. It'll change every year. I don't know if they actually went out and took polls. A lot of what they do is based on comments they hear from sportsmen and women at the meetings each year. Those opposed NEED to attend the meetings. I understand the frustration, and they could move it by a day or so and still have it during normal Christmas vacations. But, if people aren't there voicing they're opinions, it'll stay just how it is. Emails often get overlooked, or not even read, so being there in person is the only way to ensure your opinion is heard.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The start dates were determined in part due to a mail poll sent to hunters asking about the season dates. The majority asked for the dates between the Christmas and New Years Holidays.

If you recall, two years ago the season started on a Saturday and ran through Tuesday, the year before that it opened on a Friday.

Would you rather that the season actually be on Christmas day or New Years day, just to have a weekend day in the hunt. Most hunters polled by mail did not want the season on the hoilidays.


Kim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i hunt noble co and saw more 1 year old deer this year than i have ever seen........i passed on 7 deer during the gun season because they were too small.........lots of good arguments here buy i see no one has said anything about the hunting pressure in their area???????.........that has a TON to do with the deer heard in your area and with the small amount of land that can be hunted ..............it may be over hunted.............but a few miles away the land can be over populated...............selective harvest is the key.........jim


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magin, you are right, I agree voices need to be heard. I will admit I have sat on my rear vs. going to these types of functions. As I am getting odler (28) and have kids of my own, I am realizing that nothign gets done by sitting on your rear. I'd like to attend these meetings.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I use to go all the time but to be honest I thought they were a big waste of time till the laws were changed to allow 2 way radios... 
I pushed that real hard for quite some time... Also it depends on how many attend because you may not get a chance to voice your opinions... 
Now its too hard for me to get off of work without using up days I have coming like vacation or sick days which are days I now spend with my kids...
Be prepared if you go by having something printed up to read from and I also always had enough copies to go around so everyone could read along too


----------



## carphunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I tell you what. I have hunted in highland county, which is one of the counties just put in to be able to harvested five deer, and there is not to many deer there. The ODNR needes to stop estimating what they think is the deer population and get a better count on the deer because there is not as many as what they think there is. They say the deer population is over populated. I think they said the deer population number was around 600,000. They needed to deduct all the deer that get hit by cars and get killed by poachers and they will come up with alot less nuber on the deer population. I love to hunt, but this is getting out of hand. All of these car insurance places wont the deer limits to be higher so more deer can get killed so they dont have to help pay for car damages. They think all of the car wrecks are caused by animals. They need to come to reality. Its preety sad when you can go to 5 diffrerent places to hunt all year and not even get a resanable shot on a deer, let alone only see about 10 different deer on all the different lands you hunt on. I wish that us hunters who understand what the deer population is really like, could do something about the number of deer bag limits!!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't live or hunt in the Highland county so I can not speak to specifics. But all I can say to your complaint is that if you are right you will start seeing a decrease in the recorded harvest irregardless of the number of deer killed by the other methods (poaching, cars, etc.). When that decrease starts showing up that will be the time when yours and others complaints will carry more merit with the ODNR. I am not disputing your circumstance but merely stating that if the numbers start playing out the way that you feel they will then you need to be vigilant in your efforts to get your voice heard. As was stated earlier in the thread the best way for that is to attend the DNR meetings.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Hey Lundy, If you go to one of the meetings could you ask the question of DNR people why they never change the locations of the special MZ season??Same ol places year after year?

I would ask, if I could attend, but I am limited in my mobility. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

rac123 said:


> I would ask, if I could attend, but I am limited in my mobility. Thanks in advance!




come on down off of coshoctin mountian!!!!!!!


just because you miss a big 6pt. you won't come off the hill


----------

